# Fun Rifle to shoot?



## Bden

Hi All,

I'd like to know what caliber/type rifle would suit me well. I don't hunt, but enjoy shooting at the range, etc. Have shot .22's and a 30.06. The .22 is a little boring, and the 30.06 is quite the opposite. Would like something less obnoxious than the 30.06, but with more kick and a bigger challenge than the .22. Kind of like a 9mm is to handguns. Any suggestions? A local gun dude suggested a .223 Ruger, but I'm open to anything. It has to be CA legal though (damn).

Thanks!
:smt1099


----------



## AirForceShooter

.223
Semi or bolt is your choice

AFS


----------



## JustRick

I had the same criteria and ended up with an Auto Ordnance M-1 Carbine. I've been really happy with it.


----------



## jediwebdude

Pardon my ignorance (I'm a handgun guy), what is the diff between 5.56 NATO and .223? I see that most AR's use one of these two.


----------



## Ram Rod

jediwebdude said:


> Pardon my ignorance (I'm a handgun guy), what is the diff between 5.56 NATO and .223? I see that most AR's use one of these two.


You're gonna open a can of worms with this one! 
Here's a better source for info...I tend to over-explain things, or so I've been told.
http://www.winchester.com/lawenforcement/news/newsview.aspx?storyid=11

As to the original poster.......you might be happy with a bolt action or semi in the .308 win.


----------



## TOF

I believe the OP would find the .308 to be every bit as "Obnoxious" as a 30.06.

There are some rifles chambered for centerfire pistol calibers such as .44 magnum and .357 that might be suitable.


----------



## buck32

Ram Rod said:


> You're gonna open a can of worms with this one!
> Here's a better source for info...I tend to over-explain things, or so I've been told.
> http://www.winchester.com/lawenforcement/news/newsview.aspx?storyid=11
> 
> As to the original poster.......you might be happy with a bolt action or semi in the .308 win.


Great clear, concise and easy to read explanation. I had been wondering the same thing. Now if I decide to buy one I'll get the 5.56 and be able to shoot both cartridges safely.


----------



## JeffWard

Both the 223/5.56 and 308 have great ammo availiblity, and decent pricing, and a both fun to shoot. The 223 obviously kicks a lot less, but most 308s are less abusive than the 30-06 cousins.

Both can be had in either bolt or semi-auto, hunting style gun, or military style gun. Both are shot competetively, if you decide someday to compete, and both have lots of reload equipment availible.

If I were looking strictly bolt-gun... I've always been intrigued by the 7mm Magnums, and the 270 Winchester... Small bullets going very fast...

JeffWard


----------



## buck32

I have a Remington Mountain Rifle in .25-06 that I love. Shoots flat, fast and accurate and fairly low recoil. I have used it on Mule Deer, Antelope and varmints. A number of years ago, when I shot it a lot, I got 10 rounds consecutively into the size of a silver dollar at 100 yards. This was with factor Remington 117 grain ammo. 

I love that thing. It hits where it is aimed.

I was thinking about a 5.56 or .223 as AWB whenever I get the money and/or another job.


----------



## James NM

> Fun Rifle to shoot?


How about a carbine in a pistol caliber? The ammo is cheap(relatively), they kick very little, some of the rifles are very affordable, and they're a lot of fun.

Keltec and HiPoint both make semi-auto 9mm carbines that are very affordable.


----------



## JONSCH

get a Heckler and Koch SL8. Its .223 caliber and very durable


----------



## jediwebdude

Ram Rod said:


> You're gonna open a can of worms with this one!
> Here's a better source for info...I tend to over-explain things, or so I've been told.
> http://www.winchester.com/lawenforcement/news/newsview.aspx?storyid=11


That link provided an excellent explanation. Thanks!


----------



## Bden

Thanks all, now I'm almost dangerous!


----------



## Psycho-82

What range distances are you looking at shooting... this might help give a more precise answer... But as most have stated above. The .223 or 5.56NATO is the 9mm of rifles IMHO.


----------



## Bden

The best local range has a 100 yard range, but I'd ideally like to find a place out in the woods where I can set up some cans and shoot at a variety of distances. Since I'm not hunting there are no specific requirements on distance, but I'd expect something good at 100 yards at the very least. More than anything I'd like it to be enjoyable, but also somewhat challenging to shoot. 

My past experiences have been bench resting my step-dad's .30-06 - hanging on to what feels like a small cannon. I've also shot a couple .22's which are fun, but not very challenging. Would the .223 be about the mid-point between those two, or a small step up from the .22? If it's similar to a .22 I'd probably like to bump up to something with a little more kick for a greater challenge.


----------



## banjar

Have you looked at the .243. I have a Ruger in .243 and I love it for punching paper and small varmints.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

jediwebdude said:


> Pardon my ignorance (I'm a handgun guy), what is the diff between 5.56 NATO and .223? I see that most AR's use one of these two.


Unless you're using a bolt action that has a pretty tight chamber there isn't really s difference.


----------



## biotech

California restrictions limit a lot of want you might be ablt to get ( 10 round fixed mag and no pistol grip). For just plinking a 223 will probably be your best choice cost wise. Ammo cost on most of the other rifle calbers listed run a bit more per round. If you are looking for a pistol caliber rifle look at a lever action in 38/357, 44sp/44mag or 45 colt. These are fun to shoot at shorter range and won't be restricted by California laws.


----------



## Black Metal

.204,.223, 22-250, 243, .25-06 any varmint calibers would fit in your guidelines


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Prices have went way up on most "fun" rifles anymore.
30 Carbine is a blast to shoot but the ammo is not always the easiest to find.
223 is a good caliber, ammo used to be real cheap but the panic effect has prices up a little to a lot depending where ya are.
7.62x39 I like a lot and the ammo also was dirt cheap but has been going up too but it's still my favorite. It can reach out pretty good and depending what you get to shoot them with the price for a rifle can be from pretty cheap to pretty dang high. Again depending where you live some states make rifle buying a little more limited than others. 
243 is a good round too. 
None of those are too hot to make you regret that last 20 rounds the next day.

I'm not too sure on Cali laws on banned rifles. Most the people I have talked to are not gun people or want to be gun people but have done no research and have no rifles. but about anything in those calibers would make for some fun shooting. CAn you get an SKS in cali if the mag is fixed?


----------



## SaltyDog

Don't forget the new guy on the block 6.8mm (effectively a .270 bullet in a 30 caliber casing)

I like mine and have shot both 5.56 and 7.62.

The 6.8mm provides more impact energy than the 5.56 and better trajectory than the 7.62.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

I have not shot anything in that caliber yet...You make me want to though :mrgreen:


----------



## literaltrance

If could do it all over again (and I guess I can as soon as I get my tax return ^_^), I'd get a Marlin 1894 chambered in 357 magnum. Somewhere further down the road I'd get a caliber-matching Ruger GP100 revolver, or if the wallet allowed a model 627 8-shot S&W revolver.

I currently have an 1894 SS 44 mag, which is a great and fun gun, but it's not exactly range friendly when 44 mag is damn near 50 cents a shot.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

literaltrance said:


> If could do it all over again (and I guess I can as soon as I get my tax return ^_^), I'd get a Marlin 1894 chambered in 357 magnum. Somewhere further down the road I'd get a caliber-matching Ruger GP100 revolver, or if the wallet allowed a model 627 8-shot S&W revolver.
> 
> I currently have an 1894 SS 44 mag, which is a great and fun gun, but it's not exactly range friendly when 44 mag is damn near 50 cents a shot.


I have the same rifle with a Ruger Super Redhawk to help spend my ammo dollars. Don't get to shoot them near as much as I'd like but they are a lot of fun. I would like to have the same set in 357.


----------



## SaltyDog

I heard that - the 6.8mm is not cheap to shoot either. It's running about $0.90 a round right now. Alot of people are reloading but I figure what it would cost me for reloading equipment and the amount I shoot it wouldn't pay for itself.

They are trying to sell the 6.8mm as a replacement for the 5.56mm. If it becomes a NATO round it will probably be a lot cheaper. I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## paradis1142

get an ar


----------

